# Aiuto



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sento malissimo.
Porca troia. Non ho mai vomitato cosí tanto. Se non ci fosse il forum di là credo che starei peggio.
Nemmeno dormire riesco.
E il fantastico semolino fatto solo con acqua e sale che ho mangiato prima é già sceso nello sciacquone.
E ho fame. E sete. Ma vomito anche l acqua.


Ok.
Mi faccio nà bomba.
I casi sono tre.
O mi ritrovo nei verdi pascoli.
O mi riprendo
O crollo addormentata.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Mi si é disidratata la bocca.
Mi sembra di averci delle lumache senza guscio e vive. Dentro.
:unhappy:
Provo a bere.
magari non vomito.

Magari...


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Marzapane. Mi é venuta voglia di marzapane alla frutta.
Quanto mi piace. Lo sbocconcello piano piano e mi dura ore.
Mio padre mi portava sempre una melina e le ciliegie.
ancora oggi io. Ogni tanto. Me lo compro. E poi me lo sbocconcello nella stanza delle orchidee.

Peró non ho marzapane in casa. Ma In frigo. Nascosto furbescamente dentro i formaggi mi é sembrato di vedere una barretta di cioccolata.
Non mia. Di Mattia.
Mi sa che vado a controllare.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Per il vomito, mi avevano consigliato, e aveva funzionato, cocacola classica, con un cucchiaino di zucchero e mescolata per togliere le bollicine. (fa schifo ma vabbè)

Quello aiuta tantissimo. mi sembra di ricordare che fosse per la caffeina?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Però se ti ritrovi nei verdi pascoli il gattaccio me lo posso prendere io o resta con Mattia?


----------



## Principessa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ha ragione Nausicaa, la Coca Cola aiuta tanto. E anche lo zenzero! Io a volte ne sciolgo mezzo cucchiaino in due dita di acqua frizzante e mi allevia parecchio la nausea.
Guarisci presto... SMACK!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

È vomiti in continuazione evita di bere liquidi ...al limite bagnati la bocca con qualche goccia ...rischi la disidratazione altrimenti ... In teoria lo stomaco deve restare a riposo senza acqua e cibo almeno per 4/5 ore


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

... già fatta l'appendicectomia?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Non sono andata nei verdi pascoli.
Sono crollata. Santa bomba...
Anche lo stomaco mi pare meglio. Ho mangiato una mela e niente vomito. Nemmeno nausea.
Certo. Sembra che dentro ci sia JB incazzoso ma niente di che.
La bocca è sempre una tana di lumache ma meglio di oggi.
Direi che sto un po meglio.
Si.
Rintronata come pochi ma...meglio.
Lo zenzero lo tengo presente. Mi pare senza paragoni con la coca cola e zucchero. In questo momento solo il pensiero del dolce mi fa sboccare a fiotto.

Si Fanta l appendice l ho fatta secoli fa.
Pure in peritonite.
Mio padre l aveva scambiata per un intossicazione alimentate.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

In effetti mi ha dimenticato anche all asilo un paio di volte.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

La volta che siamo andati in gita a Firenze alle superiori ha dimenticato d venirmi a prendere in aeroporto.

Mi sta venendo il dubbio che abbia tentato di abbandonarmi da piccola.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma no. Era un uomo sicuramente pieno di pensieri e anche pieno di risorse, avendo una figlia come te, capace di arrangiarsi benissimo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica;bt9692 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma no. Era un uomo sicuramente pieno di pensieri e anche pieno di risorse, avendo una figlia come te, capace di arrangiarsi benissimo.


Mmmmhhhh....
Pieno di pensieri sicuri e anche pieno di amanti. Però metterei la mano sul fuoco che non sia mai venuta seconda nei suoi pensieri quando ero piccola. Poi ha toppato con l ultima moglie ma vabbé. Purtroppo la sta pagando. E non per colpa mia. 
Oggi sto meglio. Mi srnto anche meni iena.
Ora vado ad insidiare miss acacia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2014)

felice di sapere che stai meglio...

quindi....

è ora di raccontare ...... 

aggiorna il blog porno, quello di nudo e quello di uncinetto. Grazie.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9694 ha detto:
			
		

> felice di sapere che stai meglio...
> 
> quindi....
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticato il blog delle orchidee...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (21 Febbraio 2014)

e anche quello con le monografie sui vari tipi di cartavetro...tanto io non posso vederne nessuno :sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9695 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti sei dimenticato il blog delle orchidee...
> :mrgreen:



eh no... quello lo hai aggiornato. Merda.


----------

